# Looking for sub work in Twin Cities MN



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm looking for sub work in the St. Paul area. I have lots of experience. I have a 97 ford f250 with 7.5 unimount, very reliable!! 
Jon 651-235-3654


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Bump.......


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Still looking!


----------

